# Captured swarm



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

I just set up my first two hives from nucs 5 days ago. Today I was going out to inspect and noticed a large swarm in a pear tree beside my hives. Checked both of my hives and bees still there as well as both queens. They are drawing comb laying eggs. Saw bees hatching from capped brood. I then caught swarm in tree. There are way more bees in swarm than both my hives combined. The swarm bees are in cardboard nuc box w one frame of drawn comb and two frames w no comb drawn. I put a piece of cloth w lemon grass oil in nuc box as well as a small feeder of sugar water right beside box. The top of cardboard nuc box is open ab an inch as 100% of bees arebt in box yet. What else do I do next or what did I do wrong? Do I need to close nuc box entirely or let them come and go? Do I put them in new hive immediately tomorrow or next day? Any help would be great thanks


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Now all the bees are in the nuc box. The lid is cracked open. When should I put them in hive w bottom board and feeder? I don't have the option of moving the bees two miles. I just need to move them ab 20 ft and dump them in new hive. Just curious ab timing of all this


----------



## mrflegel (Mar 23, 2014)

I would let them sit there for a day so the queen can lay some eggs. Then move them into their new home. The queen should be on a frame. Move the frames and set the box in front leaning against the hive the rest will march in. A few may be confused as to where their home is but they will work it out.
Way to go on catching the swarm. I am hoping to get another one this year. They come to work so motivated.
mike
mike


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Mike is right on. Let them settle for a day or so, then move your permanent box up next to them and make the transfer. Good luck.


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Also forgot to mention....they are extremely aggressive. I've been stung at least 30 times dealing w this.


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

Black little bees?


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Yep overall pretty black but small size


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Have you tried using Swarm Commander instead of LGO?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't see too many of the small, black bees anywhere, anymore, count yourself lucky to capture a swarm of them. They were the first bees brought to the colonies by the early colonists. Usually called German Black Bees. They are more aggressive but having them will give you a different perspective on the different varieties of bees.


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

I was going to move bees from nuc to 8 frame medium hive today, but when I got home at 5 pm all the bees were gone. There were a few scout bees around that grouped up in my pear tree, but that was it.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

For future reference, you might think about getting one of the front entrance covers with a section of queen excluder on it. It sets on the front of the hive and keeps the queen (and drones) from leaving the hive. I've used a complete excluder under the hive body to keep the queen in the hive and remove it a week later. By then the bees have started drawing comb (if no drawn comb put in) and the queen has started laying. If the queen is a virgin, she still has time to take mating flights. If you use a full excluder, you have to either attach to bottom before dropping the cluster into the hive or put it on after the cluster has gone into the hive so you know the queen is in the hive. With the front entrance devise, you put it on as soon as you see all the bees are in. Either way, it usually prevents the swarm leaving. Better luck with your next swarm. At least it was a learning experience.


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I'll try this next time


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Next time you catch a swarm off a limb, post, etc...., put it straight into a 10 frame deep. Don't mess around with a box or wait for anything. Straight in the deep....

Put one frame of uncapped larvae in the deep and fill with frames.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I agree with brad, use a bigger box next time, not some puny nuc box.


----------

